# Touchpad от Toshiba Satellite A100-906 прыгает время от врем

## WebXDev

Ноут Toshiba Satellite A100-906.

Введёшь ведёшь курсор он раз в секунд 10-20 спрыгивает неожиданно с места. В принципе мне не дизайн рисовать, но всё же добивает когда целился в один пункт меню а попадаешь по другому  :Smile:  целился в "применить", а попал на "отмену". Не весёлая ситуация!

Touchpad Synaptics v6.2

Пробовал такие секции по очереди (остановился на последней, но и эта глюк не убирает):

```
#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

#   Driver      "synaptics"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "True"

#   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#   Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

#   #Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option  "Device"                "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "Protocol"              "event"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option  "SHMConfig"             "on"

        # --- Speed and Acceleration ---

        Option  "MinSpeed"              "0.60"

        Option  "MaxSpeed"              "1.10"

        Option  "AccelFactor"           "0.025"

        # --- TouchPad Size ---

        Option  "LeftEdge"              "40"

        Option  "RightEdge"             "900"

        Option  "TopEdge"               "40"

        Option  "BottomEdge"            "640"

        # --- TouchPad Edge Button Emulation ---

        Option  "LTCornerButton"        "0"

        Option  "LBCornerButton"        "0"

        Option  "RTCornerButton"        "0"

        Option  "RBCornerButton"        "2"

        # --- Scrolling ---

        Option  "VertEdgeScroll"        "1"

        Option  "HorizEdgeScroll"       "1"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

        Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

        # --- Tapping ---

        Option  "MaxTapTime"            "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove"            "110"

EndSection
```

Уж не знаю можно ли ещё что-то попробовать, чтобы остановить эту ерунду? Есть ли у кого  какие идеи на этот счёт??

----------

## viy

Мышь оптическая?..

----------

## WebXDev

Мыши нет, только тачпад и он собсно глючит..

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *WebXDev wrote:*   

> Мыши нет, только тачпад и он собсно глючит..

 

Попробуй убрать все после Option  "SHMConfig"             "on" 

Все еще скачет?

----------

## WebXDev

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *WebXDev wrote:*   Мыши нет, только тачпад и он собсно глючит.. 
> 
> Попробуй убрать все после Option  "SHMConfig"             "on" 
> 
> Все еще скачет?

 

Ну да..

Я там в конфиге комментированные секции привёл. Это попытки, которые не увенчались успехом, т.е. также прыгало и с теми секциями. Что-то типа:

```
#Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad" 

   Driver      "synaptics" 

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "True" 

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev" 

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on" 

EndSection
```

такой конфиг тоже был, также не прокатило.

В винде оно не прыгает. Почему и спрашиваю.

А протокол и девайс какие для тачпада надо выбирать?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Почитай readme к драйверу, в исходниках ядра он есть где-то. Поиском находил.

У меня когда-то тоже были проблемы с точпадом, чего я только не настраивал. 

В итоге оказалось что защитная наклейка на точпаде к моему не подходит по каким-то причинам: убрал наклейку и все заработало. 

Но у тебя такой наклейки наверняка нет.

----------

## WebXDev

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Почитай readme к драйверу, в исходниках ядра он есть где-то. Поиском находил.
> 
> У меня когда-то тоже были проблемы с точпадом, чего я только не настраивал. 
> 
> В итоге оказалось что защитная наклейка на точпаде к моему не подходит по каким-то причинам: убрал наклейку и все заработало. 
> ...

 

верно, защитной наклейки нету.

А что за ридми к драйверу? У меня версия тачпада Synaptics v6.2, может версия эта ещё не поддерживается...

----------

## WebXDev

походу проблема разрешилась. Установкой пакета "synaptics".

----------

